# My SECRET Weapon / science nerds?



## RAdams (Oct 22, 2010)

Alot of times, I read posts like: How do you cut brass tubes? Or How do you clean the monkey snot from the inside of the tube? etc. etc. 

I know everyone has alot of cool sources for tools that are used to make pens, and here is mine. Dirt cheap, AMAZING SELECTION, decent quality, and excellent service, and the smiles are awesome too! 


This one website can cure both of the issues above, and a bunch more pen making "troubleshooting" tools.

They also have alot of really sweet scientific toys, models, kits, machines, etc. etc. If you have a young loved one that is into anything scientific, you can find it here! I drool for hours over their website.

Check it out!!




http://www.sciplus.com/index.cfm/go/front.tagged/tag/tools/start/1/maxrows/11/srch.fp/1




PS. I am in no way affiliated with this company. I am simply a Science nerd, loyal customer, and huge fan of their inventory.


----------



## alphageek (Oct 22, 2010)

Ron, You think their website is cool?   You should be like me and be lucky enough to be close to their physical store... You'd be AMAZED at what you walk out of there with if your not careful!


----------



## RAdams (Oct 22, 2010)

For those who might be reluctant to take my word. Let me give some examples.


Metal "razor" saw $9.95

dental picks (3) $3.95

needle files (5 1/2" long, 10 misc shapes) $3.99

disposable scalpels (3) $3.00

diamond point bits (rotary tool type- two sizes 10 or 20 assorted shapes) $7.50

4 way chuck key $2.25

Chinese Riffler files (10) $7.95

watch spanner wrench (for popping watch backs with speed and ease... hint hint Gary) $6.25

watch battery kit (watch tool set) $12.95

hardened dental tools (3) $6.00



You get the idea. That is the first page and a half. (I wanted to list the juicy stuff till i hit the watch tools.


----------



## RAdams (Oct 22, 2010)

alphageek said:


> Ron, You think their website is cool? You should be like me and be lucky enough to be close to their physical store... You'd be AMAZED at what you walk out of there with if your not careful!


 



THEY HAVE A STOREFRONT??????? 


Is it as cool as it is in my imagination? I think i know where my next vacation will be!


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 22, 2010)

http://www.sciplus.com/stores.cfm


----------



## gr8danish (Oct 22, 2010)

Haha, yeah, there's a storefront not to far away from me here in Chicago.

That place is evil if you're not careful. There have been several occasions where I've left my wallet there with the cashier


----------



## alphageek (Oct 22, 2010)

Yeah... I've walked out of the Milwaukee one with items that 90% of the public would wonder "what the heck?"!


----------



## PR_Princess (Oct 22, 2010)

LOL and once you get the cool stuff home you wonder what the heck YOU are really going to do with it!  :biggrin:

AS&S is also one of my favourite haunts! And the stores have lots of neat stuff that never quite make the catalog...


----------



## aggromere (Oct 22, 2010)

When I lived in chicago I would go to the store there or in Milwaukee and get weird stuff for my boys when they were 12 or so.  They loved some of the stuff I would get.  Never thought about getting actual useful stuff from them, thanks for the link.


----------



## alphageek (Oct 22, 2010)

RAdams said:


> alphageek said:
> 
> 
> > Ron, You think their website is cool? You should be like me and be lucky enough to be close to their physical store... You'd be AMAZED at what you walk out of there with if your not careful!
> ...



Ron... Never, and I do mean NEVER have I wished more that I could have seen a reaction in person than what you posted.

And yah - its a cool place!


----------



## ssajn (Oct 22, 2010)

RAdams said:


> alphageek said:
> 
> 
> > Ron, You think their website is cool? You should be like me and be lucky enough to be close to their physical store... You'd be AMAZED at what you walk out of there with if your not careful!
> ...



And I live a lot closer than either Ed or Dean.


----------



## RAdams (Oct 23, 2010)

WOO HOO!!!!!


Yeah, I about jumped out of my seat when i read about the store... Then i clicked on the link Ed provided (Thanks Ed!!!) and noticed that they have two stores in the Chicago area. My wife is from Oak Forest, and her parents still live there.


----------



## gr8danish (Oct 23, 2010)

Next time you visit, go to the store on Milwaukee Ave... It is killer!


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Oct 25, 2010)

Funny this should come up. I placed my first order with them last week.

I bought glass test tubes for making bud vases or weed pots. Best price I could find.

I spent a lot of time looking over there site and it is fantastic.


----------



## pianomanpj (Oct 25, 2010)

For you casting fanatics, search for "Shredfetti" on their website.


----------



## ssajn (Oct 26, 2010)

*Tease for Ron*



RAdams said:


> alphageek said:
> 
> 
> > Ron, You think their website is cool? You should be like me and be lucky enough to be close to their physical store... You'd be AMAZED at what you walk out of there with if your not careful!
> ...



Here's a tease. You should see the inside.


----------



## RAdams (Oct 26, 2010)

That would be my dream job. I would work, and just sign them my paycheck right back over. Based on the website alone, I can only imagine what the inside of the store looks like. Call me juvenile, stupid, whatever.... A trip to one of their stores in pretty high on my bucket list!


----------

